

Help me Hack? - russw

Trying to play a file that is resident in iTunes and has the "fairplay" DRM through a local AIR (Flash) Client. Ideas?
======
mmelin
Easy solution? Burn it to a CD and re-import it to iTunes, giving you a MP3
file. I don't think you can play Fairplay-protected files using anything other
than iTunes, but you could of course use AppleScript from the AIR client to
make iTunes play the file. But that's probably more trouble than it's worth.

------
bprater
Y!Hack may not be the best forum for finding answers to tech issues. You might
try ask.metafilter.com, some smart folks over there and they dig those types
of questions.

~~~
russw
Thanks for the suggestion

------
Tichy
Order a CD containing the song from Amazon.

------
alnayyir
Most Y-Combinator folk are in the USA, as such, breaking the protections on
this would violate the DMCA.

IANAL, just saying.

~~~
russw
Not trying to break the protection, just play the file. No copying, converting
etc......

